# Is There A Problem With My Vostok?



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

This is my Soviet made Vostok. I find the crown very fiddly to use. It can be very hit or miss whether you have it pulled out enough to wind or move the hands. Sometimes after moving the hands I have to tighten crown up again before loosening it again and being able to wind the watch.

I recognise this is not the product of precision Swiss horology, but is this simply a characteristic of these watches, or is there a minor problem?


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

I have an Amphibia which is exactly the same and it's nothing to worry about they are pretty much all like that. I found the best way to wind was to tilt the crown down to the ground slightly and wind with my thumb pulling slightly away from the case. Bit of a black art really!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

When wishing to wind a Vostok with a screw-down crown after adjusting the hands, yes, I nearly always have to screw the crown down again fully and then release it once more to be able to wind the watch. That, I think, is just a characteristic.

I've never had a problem with any of mine with regard to finding the hand-adjustment position though. Mine are all pretty positive in this respect.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

I would second rhaythorne's experience with Vostok's.................smae sort of positive 'click' issues with mine.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve never had a problem with any of mine, it must be a rogue one, best hand it on to some poor sap whose willing to take it off your hands









BTW have I mentioned what a cool looking watch that is


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve never had a problem with any of mine, it must be a rogue one, best hand it on to some poor sap whose willing to take it off your hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right - I too decided it was clearly broken so I threw it in the bin this morning...






































Thanks for replies.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

psychlist said:


> You're right - I too decided it was clearly broken so I threw it in the bin this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Why isn`t there a `fainting` smilie?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm happy to report that the Nuptun has the same "problem".

My God, it's an epidemic!









I do feel another Amphbia comming on. Now which dial will it be?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Stan said:


> I'm happy to report that the Nuptun has the same "problem".
> 
> My God, it's an epidemic!
> 
> ...


I use mine to bash in nails









Just ordered another


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If only the bezels were stainless steel too.









I'd pay the extra fiver.
















Sod it, I like 'em as they is.


----------



## Gildon (Jul 6, 2005)

VERY VERY cool vostok. I've never seen one of those around. how'd you buy it?


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Apparently, from what I've read on other forums, the crown and stem on all Vostok Amphibians is supposed to wobble! It's an intentional safety feature designed to prevent stress to the movement if the crown/stem is rotated at an angle. That's why you sometimes have to fiddle with the crown a bit: you need to apply force at the correct angle in order for the gears to engage, otherwise the crown just spins and nothing happens. Curiously, I've noticed the same thing in some of the the chinese made Alpha watches. Perhaps a similar design? Everyone complains about how the Alpha crowns and stems seem weak and wobbley, but I've never read of anyones actually breaking. The same is true of the Vosoks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the







forum obsidian.

I too have never heard of one breaking,

Knowing the russian desgn ethic I guess you could well be right.


----------

